# Phantasmechanics.com



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

That is how I got starting in all this with a crank ghost. Memories......


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

function12 said:


> That is how I got starting in all this with a crank ghost. Memories......


Me too! I remember printing every page of that FCG tutorial. It was my first animated prop. In 2001 I think.


----------

